# My wild bettas



## joker (Apr 29, 2014)

I keep and breed a few species of wild bettas, thought I would share a few pics. First pic is Albimarginata and the second is Macrostoma.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice....thanks for sharing. Apparently these are difficult to find.


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice wilds! I recently got a young pair of Macs myself. Haven't kept albimarginata, but use to have a breeding group of B.channoides.


----------



## joker (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks guys. The wild bettas are not common in these parts but was at the right place at the right time when an Indonesian shipment arrived locally. I'm currently raising a large group of juvi channoides, a new spawn from the albimarginata, and the male Mac is currently holding as they spawned yesterday.


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic (Apr 23, 2012)

joker said:


> Thanks guys. The wild bettas are not common in these parts but was at the right place at the right time when an Indonesian shipment arrived locally. I'm currently raising a large group of juvi channoides, a new spawn from the albimarginata, and the male Mac is currently holding as they spawned yesterday.


That's awesome man, I'm still waiting on my macs to spawn, so far they're just showing off to eachother. The female is displaying her bars and spots and is gravid, but my male doesn't seem to know how to take a hint lol.

Did you get your wilds from Spencer Jack of Afishionados/Cichaholics? I heard he recently got a big shipment of wild bettas, in Winnipeg.


----------



## joker (Apr 29, 2014)

The albimarginata and the Macs are from Spencer and the channoides I picked up at our DFO club auction, they were bred locally. Good luck with the macs, mine have spawned twice and he's gobbled them twice. Third times a charm? Guess I'll find out.


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic (Apr 23, 2012)

joker said:


> The albimarginata and the Macs are from Spencer and the channoides I picked up at our DFO club auction, they were bred locally. Good luck with the macs, mine have spawned twice and he's gobbled them twice. Third times a charm? Guess I'll find out.


I see, cool. I'm worried about my male swallowing too, they're still young and this will be their first time spawning. I'm thinking of using a egg tumbler, that I saved when I bred frontosa, if my male swallows after his second spawning attempt.


----------



## joker (Apr 29, 2014)

Stripping them is an option but I'm going to try a few things to see if I can get him to hold. Have read of others having the same problem and how some males never held while others it was reported had success after the male went through the motions a couple times. Will see how this round goes with the adjustments I made.


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic (Apr 23, 2012)

Sounds good, let us know how it goes, really interested to see these guys successfully breed.


----------



## joker (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm determined to get it done one way or another. The macs are very cool fish and have personalities comparable to that of an oscar IMO. They are also very good jumpers , have tested this with some food! Lol


----------



## joker (Apr 29, 2014)

Well I have some Mac fry, only 3 but it's a start and I think I've figured them out. Confident things will be better next time but happy with the 3 for now!


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic (Apr 23, 2012)

That's awesome man, good luck with the baby Macs!

Unfortunately my male swallowed again, after holding for 5 days, hopefully he holds next time.


----------



## joker (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks, third time was a charm for me. Found privacy to be very important with my male and the less intrusion into his world the better. As it was I think he realeased the fry early so I will make sure next go around there is little to no disturbance in or around the tank.


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic (Apr 23, 2012)

Cool, my Mac tank is in the living room, so I guess I'll need to cover the sides of the tank next time around. I added clay pots and caves as well as blacking out the tank, prior to the second holding, but the male didn't really use the pots.

Good news is; my pair is courting again, really like how male macs look when they're in full flare (turns a red-orange, the black markings intensify and the metallic blue trim around their fins look sick!).


----------

